

The Flame Explained - poinsettala
http://theairspace.net/commentary/the-flame-explained/

======
MultiRRomero
This is amazing. I remember being a kid and asking the question, what kind of
matter exactly is a flame? Is it plasma?

The first satisfying answer I've ever seen. (And please, if you've seen other
good resources, post them here too!)

~~~
sakai
Hopefully somebody will eventually help to curate all of these great teaching
aids / resources and help educators discover and use them too...

------
warmwaffles
TIL I learned about what actually makes a flame. I never really asked myself
what makes up a flame. I kind of took it for granted.

------
moconnor
Despite being a top science student at school, I learned more in those 7
minutes than any given 7 minutes of a science class in my life.

Could more of education look like this? Why doesn't it?

~~~
pilif
While everything the video was talking about is correct, this also only
scratches the surface of what is going on
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redox>). Science at school has to go into much
more detail to prepare you for when you chose chemistry as your topic for
University.

A comparable video that actually gives all that detail is very hard to do (if
it's at all possible) and it's also likely to be very boring - unless you are
into chemistry at which point you don't need a video like this in the first
place because the books are perfectly fine for you (they were for me and I
have nothing but interest into chemistry - no education aside of what you'd
get in High-School).

~~~
guard-of-terra
But why does school have to prepare you for every college there is, including
those you aren't going to attend?

95% high schoolers aren't going to any college requiring chemistry. Why not
teach the fun and memorable flame to them, instead of boring chemistry flame
they wouldn't understand or remember?

------
laurencei
...Came expecting a detailed interesting dissection of the recent Flame
virus... left disappointed...

~~~
StavrosK
Came expecting a detailed interesting dissection of the recent Flame virus,
left even happier. After all, I'll encounter fire much more often than Flame.

------
powertower
I was 100% sure this was going to explain the Flame virus.

~~~
jere
Same. I was thinking an explanation of Flame that an 11 year old could
understand might help Fox News figure out what the hell they're babbling on
about.

------
tokenadult
National Public Radio Science Friday segment about the flame explanation
challenge, with interview of the creator of the winning video:

[http://www.sciencefriday.com/video/06/08/2012/what-is-a-
flam...](http://www.sciencefriday.com/video/06/08/2012/what-is-a-flame.html)

I heard this on air on Friday 8 June 2012 in Minnesota.

------
ineedtosleep
This is a surprising and refreshingly entertaining video. I have always been
curious as to what flames really were, but it has always been on my "Things to
look up _eventually_ list" that I never get around to. The song at the end was
a nice touch too (though I'm not a fan of the M83-esque yelling in it).

------
coob
The blog has crapped out does anyone have a direct link to the video?

~~~
anteater
video: <https://vimeo.com/40271657>

info: <http://flamechallenge.org/>

